# Stanvac Mariner Engineers 1957



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Any of you cheerful bunch on SN. Eh???????


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

If the bod in the centre is the C/E sailed with him on Stanvac Canberra. Kiwi


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

If I remember right the guy in the middle was sailing 2nd at that time and the Chief,at the far right was Smith most likely 2nd got promoted.this was maiden trip for the Mariner from Nagasaki,the Gulf and back to Shimotsu.
Cheers Jim.


----------

